
Why You Should Download Firefox 3 Right Now - nreece
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Why_You_Should_Download_Firefox_3_Right_Now
======
peakok
This is a piece of propaganda, don't waste your time. Moreover, FF3 is not yet
available for download.

~~~
slater
Yeah.. what's this with "Right now"? I suppose you could get the latest
nightly (or go look up which nightly they've considered as the 3.0 final), but
this is just shoddy journalism.

Slow news day at webmonkey?

------
unalone
"Mac users will see buttons, scrollbars and tabs that finally look not just
“Macish” but entirely Mac-native."

Absolutely NOT. The gradient up top is TERRIBLY wrong, the buttons don't
follow design style, and the feel is overall one that's very cluttered, one
that feels like a definite port.

Terrible article. If I was able to downvote I would.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
I use GrApple Yummy - it's great. Looks just like Firefox, except with the
Awesome Bar, and Delicious integration. w00t!

Obtain from: <http://www.takebacktheweb.org/>

~~~
unalone
Bit of a late follow-up, but - yeah, that's a superb theme.

At the same time, using Firefox doesn't FEEL right. It's not as polished as
Safari by a long shot. That and MultiClutch go a long way to fixing the
problem, but it's a problem that, as long as Safari is around, doesn't exactly
need solving.

------
technoguyrob
I don't like FF3's "Awesome Bar" so I disabled it. I tried using it for a
while, but noticed I mostly type in things like "n", "r", or "t" to get to
news.ycombinator.com, reddit.com, or my own domain, respectively, and with the
"Awesome Bar" this is removed and it actually takes me LONGER to browse, as I
generally type in a letter or two of the URL and go to it directly.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Give it a day or two for the algorithm to stabilize. I had the same problem
initially but it now works great for me.

------
jackchristopher
FireFox wants to get press by being the most downloaded software in a 24 hour
period.

A gimmick hit for the browser wars.

------
chrisbroadfoot
But. It's not out yet. Fools!

------
mynameishere
I could give a few reasons why you should download Firefox 1.5.0 right now.

